# Mr. B and Lil' Sis



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

If any of you have young daughters, and would like to do a duo costume, this is an awesome youtube vid and costume idea. A guy and his little girl are dressed as a Big Daddy and Little Sister from the sci-fi/horror game _Bioshock_( If you're unfamiliar with the game, check out some of the gameplay vids and trailers.)

It's weally scawwey! 

(watch with the sound on to catch his younger daughter off-camera, it's too cute).


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

lol...cute


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That is so cute!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The little girl is cute. Not a bad costume for daddy.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Lots of work on that costume


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Excellent! Too cool!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Love that costume and game!


----------



## chisox100 (Nov 12, 2008)

Very good game and excellent work on making that. 5/5 for the Big Daddy costume.


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

That little girl just makes the video love it


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

haha awee


----------



## willyqpublic (Jun 27, 2008)

Good job on the costume. Compared to the original: http://game-server-hosting.net/wp-content/uploads/2008/12/BioShock 2-1.jpg

It's not that bad at all. The only obvious changes (the size and faceplate) were necessary for both cost-effectiveness and maneuverability. Kudos on the great work.


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

Revenant said:


> If any of you have young daughters, and would like to do a duo costume, this is an awesome youtube vid and costume idea. A guy and his little girl are dressed as a Big Daddy and Little Sister from the sci-fi/horror game _Bioshock_( If you're unfamiliar with the game, check out some of the gameplay vids and trailers.)
> 
> It's weally scawwey!
> 
> (watch with the sound on to catch his younger daughter off-camera, it's too cute).


hey rev thanks for sharing this its real cute not scawweey


----------

